# How old are we?



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

*How old are we?*​
<20 5015.48%20-30 15547.99%30-40 8426.01%40-50 288.67%50-60 51.55%60>10.31%


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

Just a thought.

Don't need to post up if you don't want to (27), just vote on the poll.

:thumb:


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

25 pal


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

27 last month.still feel 18 tho.


----------



## N3WS (Oct 8, 2012)

17


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

30 next year... eeek


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

snap stevens.

(the missus says I act like I'm 10 though.. :cursing: )


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

21 here.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

20, 21 next month.


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

27


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

im 23 on thursday


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

36, 37 in August....


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Daz said:


> 18 and probably the hardest 18 year old on here.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm 24 and I reckon Im the 54th hardest 24 year old on here


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Daz said:


> 18 and probably the hardest 18 year old on here.


Aww bless...Lol


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

im 49 and definatly the hardest on here for sure lol.


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

i am 30, 31 in July :- which group should i vote for:- 20-30 or 30-40 ?


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

cellmore said:


> i am 30, 31 in July :- which group should i vote for:- 20-30 or 30-40 ?


You should vote 20-30 and vow never to look at this thread gain!..just write on here everyday until your 30th to remind you of how young you are!


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

cellmore said:


> i am 30, 31 in July :- which group should i vote for:- 20-30 or 30-40 ?


Read your post completely wrong!

...still, vote 20-30, I would!


----------



## TheBigBang (Jan 10, 2010)

24 and one sexy beast :thumb:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

30


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Daz said:


> Well im not gonna be soft when ive got a yellow belt in karate im I.


There are 10 year old girls with yellow belts ffs:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

19


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lmfao. 18 here.


----------



## coll_gt4 (Dec 2, 2009)

30 just now but not for mutch longer the big 31 in july gr8 cant feckin wait lol:thumb:


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm 23


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Daz said:


> Im takin the pish mate :lol:


I thought so after I'd put that but couldn't be ****d deleting it PMSL


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm an old fart.

39


----------



## derrygymman (Jun 20, 2009)

feck in 40 -50 category only 41 lol


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

Im 19 

not 20 until feb too


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

20


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

21


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

35...


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

22, 23 in August.


----------



## Scott.EFC (Jan 5, 2010)

22, 23 october 1st


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

My body feels like its about 30, my brain feels about 10,000 (i am full of wisdom) but my out of date learners permit from Ireland which has been looked at by many police men on the roads and passed each time says i am now 24.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

8,932.

i was blessed by the holy fountain of endometriosis.


----------



## besa (Jan 12, 2009)

21..long way till 22


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

look away from the seaaaaa

i can take you anywhere.

GATES OF BABYLONNNNN


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> 36, 37 in August....


MILF...?

37...


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

35


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Daz said:


> 18 and probably the hardest 18 year old on here.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

44 here 45 in December. I'm an old (unt.


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

40 in 35 days wooooooo


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

30 in exactly 2 months today.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

30 for another 2 months. Feel better than when I was 20 though so all is good!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

im old ,but im younger than brad pitt.


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

47 and I smell of wee and hobnobs...:laugh:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

48 , 49 this year.... fvk me i'm getting on now haha


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

25


----------



## DS1 (Apr 19, 2010)

Actually no one is above the age of 18 months. This was on QI with stepehen fry. Every Part of our body regenerates Its self so no part of us is older than 18 months.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

37 this september..


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

22 in 7 weeks

i look about 14, this year ive been I.D'd for red bull and party poppers(explosives apparently??)


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

33 but 34 at the end of the month.

Age means fvck all though really in the fact that you always feel the same in yourself, it's just a shame your body doesn't have the same idea!


----------



## Will Temple (May 26, 2010)

20


----------



## BB73 (May 19, 2010)

37

fcuk where did the time go?

be warned, it happens faster than you think!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> 36, 37 in August....


no way zara ... all this time i thought u was in your mid 20's lol


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

41 ... up there with Kez and Pscarb in the 40 + club ......


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

19 but look about 14 :lol:


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

23


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

There's a lot of lads in their early 20's on here, makes me feel a bit better about being in sh1t shape now looking at the state of some of them. :lol:


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Smitch said:


> There's a lot of lads in their early 20's on here, makes me feel a bit better about being in sh1t shape now looking at the state of some of them. :lol:


 dont look that bad do i


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

33, 34 in July........wow that was hard to type!

I still tell the xtrainer I am 29 tho...in case anyone is watching.....


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

21, birthday in November.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Smitch said:


> There's a lot of lads in their early 20's on here, makes me feel a bit better about being in sh1t shape now looking at the state of some of them. :lol:


 :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

31


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

ShaunMc said:


> 41 ... up there with Kez and Pscarb in the 40 + club ......


Shaun, I see you're in Swindon, I'm moving there next month, any gym recommendations?

I'm not far from the 24hr gym, which looks pretty damn good.

Sorry... fftopic:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

doylejlw said:


> dont look that bad do i


Better than me! :thumbup1:


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

23 years young


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Nelson said:


> Shaun, I see you're in Swindon, I'm moving there next month, any gym recommendations?
> 
> I'm not far from the 24hr gym, which looks pretty damn good.
> 
> Sorry... fftopic:


sent u an inbox message mate


----------



## ian-m (May 9, 2010)

26 deuce baby!


----------



## lucasso (Nov 15, 2008)

23


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

23, 24 on new years day

people cant make up their minds tho lol some say i look older some say i look young :S


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

36yrs in August


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

60 going on 25 :laugh:


----------



## johnlondon (Feb 12, 2009)

25 all day


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> 60 going on 25 :laugh:


Bloody hell, looking good for it mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

23 here last thursday


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

49, and feel as good as I did in my 20's


----------



## cbaynham (Jul 27, 2009)

im 20 an 21 in december


----------



## pipebomb (Oct 3, 2009)

33 Here


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

17 years to my record.


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> 36, 37 in August....


oooooh!! and me...16th


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

21 but my body and joints feel about 500 and apparantly I look 17.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

42 and ill have you all! LOL :lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

17, 18 july 27th.


----------



## Paul85 (Mar 1, 2010)

25


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

16 going on still unable to purchase 15s without getting ID'd


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Bri said:


> 17, 18 july 27th.


What a [email protected] birthday


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

25


----------



## Rosedale6 (Jul 22, 2009)

34 wil be 36 in August:lol:


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Have always been told you act like your shoe size ! 41 in european countries ! Lol


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

24


----------



## fitpics (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm 3 years younger than George Clooney


----------



## sthelensboy1989 (May 20, 2010)

im 20


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

34 in August


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

18


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

25!


----------



## richiemana (Jun 2, 2008)

22


----------



## elcollio (Dec 29, 2009)

21 and lovin it

:thumb:


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Fvcking well unfair poll. I'm in the group that goes up to 50 ffs..


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

22


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

16, 17 in july and can pass for 18 in some places :thumb: ! lmao


----------



## LUCIFER (Jun 9, 2010)

25


----------



## jhh166 (Jan 25, 2009)

Just turned 30. Its scary how fast thirty years go by!


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

21:thumb:


----------



## forza84 (May 28, 2010)

26 going on 60 lol


----------



## baza666 (Jun 19, 2009)

36 in october


----------



## gambitbullet (Dec 12, 2008)

24


----------



## nagasis (Sep 26, 2009)

39 and not looking forward to 40


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

21


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

20-30

unfortunately nearer 30


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

gambitbullet said:


> 24


This


----------



## shane278 (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

26


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

32


----------



## { KLAUS } (May 27, 2010)

21 :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

30


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

shane278 said:


>


+1

Not like + 1 I'm the same, I mean 24 + 1. The picture was epic :thumb:


----------



## jonno (May 23, 2006)

*55* I was going to swap the numbers round but it did`nt work too well !!!!!!

:beer: :thumb:


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

31


----------



## stephie34 (Dec 4, 2009)

34


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

45


----------



## rfc (Mar 23, 2010)

23


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Just turned 24..... the big 25 next year! Hopefully i'll be celebrating it in Ibiza!

x


----------



## awesomerobbo (Oct 5, 2005)

34


----------



## C19H28O2 (Oct 11, 2008)

25


----------



## Lewis92 (Jun 8, 2009)

18


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

22 since april


----------



## C12AIG (Apr 3, 2007)

21 in August. Act about 35 though.


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

25 but still think im 21


----------



## Aaron f (Jun 9, 2010)

22 going 23 in august


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

21


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

29, despirately working on building a time machine before November...


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

37, but only as old as the woman i feel and she's 35...


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

19


----------



## BenM (Sep 12, 2009)

DS1 said:


> Actually no one is above the age of 18 months. This was on QI with stepehen fry. Every Part of our body regenerates Its self so no part of us is older than 18 months.


I've heard this before, but when I look at my 50 year old d1ck I'm not so sure :whistling: . However, dbol, test400 and deca cycle ensures I can still train like a young gun. And my 27 year old gf doesn't complain - bless her.


----------



## ianm2585 (Mar 14, 2010)

47


----------



## jimbo_ (Jun 28, 2010)

21 last may


----------



## stl (Apr 12, 2009)

36 in 10 days - still think i'm 21 lol


----------



## angieM (Apr 28, 2010)

29


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

32


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

18 with 24 years experience


----------



## Wezdavies (Jun 2, 2010)

Uriel said:


> I'm 43 but I can still fuk like an ape on Gear....
> 
> But only because I am an ape on gear


the gals u bin ****in belong in a zoo mate.


----------



## Lifting49 (Mar 16, 2010)

49 here


----------



## Fbjoey (Apr 11, 2010)

20!!! Suckers


----------



## southcoastgirl (Dec 27, 2005)

Next year I will be in a group of three other more mature people... that makes us all special ...can we have our own category please! hee hee:thumb:


----------



## Totalrebuild (May 26, 2009)

34


----------



## Suitelf11 (Jul 7, 2010)

19


----------



## Doorman_Tony (Jul 12, 2010)

21 in august 2nd year training


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

39


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

28


----------



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

25


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

25 on Saturday

PM me for details on where to send gifts


----------



## jay631 (Oct 2, 2010)

:sad:31

But I dont think I look it


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

jay631 said:


> :sad:31
> 
> But I dont think I look it


Is that you in your avi?

Na you dont mate you look about 16 :lol:


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

18 years young, still feel about 15 though. Although everyone says I look about 25, not sure if that's a good thing


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

19 and already depressed with life lmfao..


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

32 and life is only getting better as i get older. :thumbup1:


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

17.. 18 in a few weeks:thumb:


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

jay631 said:


> :sad:31
> 
> But I dont think I look it


Same here! So I've been told anyway!


----------



## DG_27 (May 15, 2010)

23 tomorrow


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Nearly 32 but feel better about life than i did as a teenager/early twenties! :laugh:


----------



## Lurgilurg (Aug 15, 2010)

19


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

32 feeling 42 with the keto rushing around after an early morning one hour Cardio


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

20


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

37 but dont feel it until I see my son thats 20. :thumb:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

19 last week


----------



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

Getting dangerously close to 30


----------



## nobbysnuts123 (Sep 23, 2010)

18 in november


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

vetran said:


> im 49 and definatly the hardest on here for sure lol.


Bet I can calm you down with the promise of biscuits and teas though?

23, old in my circle of friends, kinda in the right age for around here.


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

23


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

17


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

34


----------



## green19210 (Jul 26, 2010)

21!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

my last couple of weeks of being able to click the 20-30 box

*sniff*


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Still 34.


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

21


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

21 aswell


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

21 here tooo :thumb:


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

28


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

26...In my giant toppling prime!!!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

And who's the pensioner... :whistling: .....REPS!!! :lol:


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

26 years young  lol xxx


----------



## dougiet (Aug 21, 2010)

52 years young


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

36 :thumbup1:


----------



## GET SHRED (Sep 20, 2010)

26 and the years seem to be flying by.


----------



## Aaron f (Jun 9, 2010)

My knees are weak and my body is frail and I'm only 23


----------



## ed220 (Mar 7, 2010)

20. Cant believe in 10 years i'l be 30.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

36


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

37...still a kid


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

ed220 said:


> 20. Cant believe in 10 years i'l be 30.


10 years is a loooong time :beer:


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

20.

4 months and i'll be 21, getting old


----------



## Murray (Jul 2, 2010)

25 - but I look about 35!


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

51 and hating it lol Loving it really


----------



## JoeAverage (Oct 13, 2010)

19years, 6months and a day


----------



## Tedious (Oct 19, 2010)

17!


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

28h34r:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

43 but I have have the testicles of a 7 year old boy


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

17 with the testicles of king kong.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

36 And getting worse the older i get


----------

